# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF JTAG - CDMA Haier C300 Repair supported, JTAG Manager v1.32 released  Resurrecting Haier C300 i

## gsm4maroc

Resurrecting Haier C300 is simple. Phone is auto powered on with USB   Cable connected to the PC. Battery presence is not required; connection   can be established with detached board.   *To resurrect Haier C300:*  Solder JTAG cable to Haier C300 JTAG pads;Insert USB Data cable into board and PC;Make sure Haier C300 is selected in the list of models;Click Resurrect button;Choose which areas to flash;Wait till software signals a successful operation completion;De-solder JTAG wires;  *21.04.2011  JTAG Manager 1.32 released*
---------------------------   Resurrector DLLs can now request current Memory Chip IDs This   is most usefull for NOR-based devices  since sometimes such devices   require different firmware for different NOR memory chip IDs.  Thus   resurrector DLLs will be able to perform automatic selection of   resurrection data.    Please click *“Check For Updates”* button in order to download and apply new files. Closing all running application before starting update process is recommended.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

